# Kernel Comparison



## exzacklyright (Oct 3, 2011)

I never know how to test kernels or roms...and i was bored at work today, so i ran quadrant on each of these kernels. I know it isn't the best benchmark but it does offer good comparisons. I used the 384gpu for trinity and franco. Not sure what the other kernels do.








Stock







Franco (384 gpu)







Trinity (384 gpu)







Lean (307 gpu)







Popcorn (307 gpu??)







Faux







Glados


----------



## exzacklyright (Oct 3, 2011)

These are all on the latest jelly belly Rom too.

Mandated from Stannis Baratheon


----------



## tr4656 (Feb 2, 2012)

Forgot GLaDOS.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## exzacklyright (Oct 3, 2011)

tr4656 said:


> Forgot GLaDOS.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I couldn't find the jb link lol

Mandated from Stannis Baratheon


----------



## CC16177 (Dec 29, 2011)

What gov are you using? Interactive for all? It's interesting to me that popcorn scored so well because I always get the best battery life from that kernel.

Regardless, nice work.


----------



## exzacklyright (Oct 3, 2011)

CC16177 said:


> What gov are you using? Interactive for all? It's interesting to me that popcorn scored so well because I always get the best battery life from that kernel.
> 
> Regardless, nice work.


Yeah interactive. The other problem is i forgot to look at the max cpu of each. I'm also unsure of the gpu popcorn runs at. I think each has a max cpu of 1200 though

Mandated from Stannis Baratheon


----------



## chaco (Mar 15, 2012)

i can easily get about 500~ more points in Franko kernels interactive over lean kernel interactive

on AOKP B40 i got 3481


----------



## exzacklyright (Oct 3, 2011)

chaco said:


> i can easily get about 500~ more points in Franko kernels interactive over lean kernel interactive
> 
> on AOKP B40 i got 3481


Lean uses a smaller gpu. You can change it though I'd you want

Mandated from Stannis Baratheon


----------



## 561427 (Jun 28, 2012)

Nice work. Thanks for this! I was using Popcorn and loved it but I am trying out Trinity and its fine. I am really frustrated with the color settings though. I just can quite get them right. But battery life is (i think) a bit better than popcorn for me.


----------



## exzacklyright (Oct 3, 2011)

561427 said:


> Nice work. Thanks for this! I was using Popcorn and loved it but I am trying out Trinity and its fine. I am really frustrated with the color settings though. I just can quite get them right. But battery life is (i think) a bit better than popcorn for me.


Color is weird for me too...

Mandated from Stannis Baratheon


----------



## Birthofahero (Aug 18, 2011)

I like trinity colors.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## tr4656 (Feb 2, 2012)

exzacklyright said:


> I couldn't find the jb link lol
> 
> Mandated from Stannis Baratheon


http://goo.im/devs/aperture/GLaDOS-GalaxyNexus

Go to the bottom and get the 2.0 one.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## throwbot (Jan 2, 2012)

exzacklyright said:


> Yeah interactive. The other problem is i forgot to look at the max cpu of each. I'm also unsure of the gpu popcorn runs at. I think each has a max cpu of 1200 though
> 
> Mandated from Stannis Baratheon


I'm pretty sure a lot of those kernels can clock higher than 1200.

Nice scores, btw. The next thing you need to do (its one of the things I do to test kernels) is to flash a new one each time you are fully charged and run it until it dies. I battery swap; if you let your phone sit and charge then just charge overnight and flash a new one each morning. It gives you a good idea which kernel is giving you better battery.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## exzacklyright (Oct 3, 2011)

throwbot said:


> I'm pretty sure a lot of those kernels can clock higher than 1200.
> 
> Nice scores, btw. The next thing you need to do (its one of the things I do to test kernels) is to flash a new one each time you are fully charged and run it until it dies. I battery swap; if you let your phone sit and charge then just charge overnight and flash a new one each morning. It gives you a good idea which kernel is giving you better battery.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


If i had an extra phone i would lol. I couldn't get popcorn kernel to deep sleep

Mandated from Stannis Baratheon


----------



## aggiechase37 (Nov 3, 2011)

What about PBJ kernel?? That's my fav!


----------



## aggiechase37 (Nov 3, 2011)

I would like to see more comparisons like this. Especially some Anandtech style performance and battery comparisons. That would be great!


----------



## hugapunk (Aug 17, 2011)

Really appreciate this thread and you sharing your findings!


----------



## Phaze08 (Jun 13, 2011)

I honestly care about battery life and the 'feel test' better than benchmark scores. Nice write up though. I go with whichever feels smoothest. This phone is fast enough.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Southrncomfortjm (Jun 29, 2012)

exzacklyright said:


> If i had an extra phone i would lol. I couldn't get popcorn kernel to deep sleep
> 
> Mandated from Stannis Baratheon


I was using VanirBean v8 which used popcorn kernel and had the same issue. Seems like it was related to gps. Had to flash Mitch's optimal GPS.conf (don't know where the link went).

Where can I go to find out what each different kernel does? Looks like popcorn has the best performance, but probably also drains the battery faster, etc.


----------



## altimax98 (Jul 14, 2011)

Birthofahero said:


> I like trinity colors.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


I can use trinity... the colors are so blue its awful and the only way to change them is to buy the app... kinda sucks. Ill stick with franco and lean and use its own color changers through that method.


----------



## idefiler6 (Sep 3, 2011)

Quadrant sucks, Stannis is a bitch too!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## nexgeezus (Apr 5, 2012)

Southrncomfortjm said:


> I was using VanirBean v8 which used popcorn kernel and had the same issue. Seems like it was related to gps. Had to flash Mitch's optimal GPS.conf (don't know where the link went).
> 
> Where can I go to find out what each different kernel does? Looks like popcorn has the best performance, but probably also drains the battery faster, etc.


Popcorn actually has amazing battery life. Only kernel I use. 

JellyBean Popcorn....mmmmmm


----------



## nexgeezus (Apr 5, 2012)

exzacklyright said:


> Yeah interactive. The other problem is i forgot to look at the max cpu of each. I'm also unsure of the gpu popcorn runs at. I think each has a max cpu of 1200 though
> 
> Mandated from Stannis Baratheon


popcorn has its GPU default at 307 and it maxes out at 1420. Best kernel for my nexus. 

JellyBean Popcorn....mmmmmm


----------



## aggiechase37 (Nov 3, 2011)

Phaze08 said:


> I honestly care about battery life and the 'feel test' better than benchmark scores. Nice write up though. I go with whichever feels smoothest. This phone is fast enough.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I'm with you on the feel test. But Anandtech's suite is as good as an objective test as you can get. The stat that I really don't like is the screen time stat that everyone seems to trumpet around here.

I can run my phone straight into the ground with the screen time if I just leave the screen on watching a movie or something. Or I can only get an hour or two max if I barely use my phone. Worse stat ever...


----------



## exzacklyright (Oct 3, 2011)

nexgeezus said:


> Popcorn actually has amazing battery life. Only kernel I use.
> 
> JellyBean Popcorn....mmmmmm


 you got it to deep sleep ?

Mandated from Stannis Baratheon


----------



## nexgeezus (Apr 5, 2012)

exzacklyright said:


> you got it to deep sleep ?
> 
> Mandated from Stannis Baratheon


Ya I use Popcorn 11.5final and it sleeps like a baby. 








JellyBean Popcorn....mmmmmm


----------



## exzacklyright (Oct 3, 2011)

Cleaned up the OP...


----------



## Cloud Nine (May 19, 2012)

nexgeezus said:


> popcorn has its GPU default at 307 and it maxes out at 1420. Best kernel for my nexus.
> 
> JellyBean Popcorn....mmmmmm


Popcorn...meh hasn't been updated in a while. Lean's where it's at right meow


----------



## nexgeezus (Apr 5, 2012)

Cloud Nine said:


> Popcorn...meh hasn't been updated in a while. Lean's where it's at right meow


Sonic is working on a rom right now, but it runs great anyways. No problems at all. I ran lean before but my phone doesn't enjoy it as much.

JellyBean Popcorn....mmmmmm


----------



## I Am Marino (Jul 14, 2011)

So for those on ICS still, best kernel/governor for battery life?
I got 16 hours off charger and 4hr 20mins screen on with Franco 180 interactive and apparently half the time was wheatley, mix of wifi and 3G.
Only problem is, had to reboot in the middle and it switched my governor from interactive to wheatley so I'm kinda clueless of what was better.


----------



## Southrncomfortjm (Jun 29, 2012)

nexgeezus said:


> Popcorn actually has amazing battery life. Only kernel I use.
> 
> JellyBean Popcorn....mmmmmm


Good idea! Flashed it a bit ago.


----------



## Southrncomfortjm (Jun 29, 2012)

Ran a Quadrant on my GNEX running NexusBean with Popcorn kernel and only got a score of 2484. How can I tell what's holding down my score? Just wondering since my score came in below the regular GNEX. Could it be because I'm running the ad driven version and can't alter the GPU?


----------



## exzacklyright (Oct 3, 2011)

Southrncomfortjm said:


> Ran a Quadrant on my GNEX running NexusBean with Popcorn kernel and only got a score of 2484. How can I tell what's holding down my score? Just wondering since my score came in below the regular GNEX. Could it be because I'm running the ad driven version and can't alter the GPU?


Not sure... All I did was flash it then run quadrant.


----------



## TRE_588 (Jun 6, 2011)

exzacklyright said:


> Not sure... All I did was flash it then run quadrant.


did you wipe dalvik before each flash?


----------



## exzacklyright (Oct 3, 2011)

TRE_588 said:


> did you wipe dalvik before each flash?


hmm i was under the assumption that kernels do that for you when you flash. I mean each time I rebooted it had to rebuild the whatever it's called.


----------



## I Am Marino (Jul 14, 2011)

exzacklyright said:


> hmm i was under the assumption that kernels do that for you when you flash. I mean each time I rebooted it had to rebuild the whatever it's called.


I always wipe dalvik regardless as a just to be safe kind of thing.


----------



## TRE_588 (Jun 6, 2011)

exzacklyright said:


> hmm i was under the assumption that kernels do that for you when you flash. I mean each time I rebooted it had to rebuild the whatever it's called.


according to kernel devs its best to wipe davik just incase anything from previous kernel isn't left behind


----------



## Southrncomfortjm (Jun 29, 2012)

TRE_588 said:


> according to kernel devs its best to wipe davik just incase anything from previous kernel isn't left behind


Took your advice, wiped davlik and reflashed popcorn kernel and got slightly better results. Also, my phone went through an application optimization routine on reboot which I don't remember from last time, so maybe that's something.


----------



## michael8780 (Oct 2, 2011)

Southrncomfortjm said:


> Took your advice, wiped davlik and reflashed popcorn kernel and got slightly better results. Also, my phone went through an application optimization routine on reboot which I don't remember from last time, so maybe that's something.


This is Normal your good.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## davidasc22 (Dec 27, 2011)

What are the benefits of Lean or Popcorn over Franco?

I've been running Franco, and I've been overclocking to 1.8ghz max 1.2 ghz min, with really good results. There is always room for improvement, so I'm interested to hear what people have to say.


----------



## knivesout (Dec 1, 2011)

altimax98 said:


> I can use trinity... the colors are so blue its awful and the only way to change them is to buy the app... kinda sucks. Ill stick with franco and lean and use its own color changers through that method.


You can change the colors without having to buy the app. You can set it through sysfs or you can use the trickster mod, which basically does what the other kernel apps do. I'm using trinity but have the color profile set to "trickster" in the app, and it looks much more balanced to me than trinity colors.


----------



## oxlong27 (Aug 2, 2011)

Just thought id throw my experience out there, I tried all these kernels and for me popcorn gives me far superior battery life and performance. The performance part is based on real world feel of the device I gave up on benchmarks long ago. Of course your mileage may vary but I'm diehard popcorn. Interactivex governor 1200 max 230 min noop scheduler and it runs like a top with killer battery

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Southrncomfortjm (Jun 29, 2012)

oxlong27 said:


> Just thought id throw my experience out there, I tried all these kernels and for me popcorn gives me far superior battery life and performance. The performance part is based on real world feel of the device I gave up on benchmarks long ago. Of course your mileage may vary but I'm diehard popcorn. Interactivex governor 1200 max 230 min noop scheduler and it runs like a top with killer battery
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I agree, I get very good battery life out of popcorn.

Have you tried the pegasusq governor that popcorn is normally set up with?

Also, do you use an extended battery? I have a Hyperion 3800mAH battery and can easily get 24+ hours out of it with a decent amount of screen time and tons of sdcard stored music playback using my jellybelly, popcorn, pegasusq combo.


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

Here is a prime example why threads like this are pointless:

I have received 3 refurbed Nexi in the last week. Add my original on to that and I've had 4 Nexi in my hands in 7 days...

I've always been a Trinity and Faux guy. Flashed my go-to kernels on my first two refurbs and it was wonderful. My 3rd refurb? Doesn't handle it. Phone gets hot (far too hot) and battery drains. Had to go to a different kernel that the first 3 devices couldn't handle.

To sum it up: Every phone handles kernels differently. So while threads like this might point someone in the right direction, saying "XYZ runs fantastic and I recommend it" doesn't mean squat to the person reading it. It could run like crap on their phone. I'm guilty of saying this as well, so I'm not talking down to anyone. But results will vary on every single device...

/rant


----------



## nblufire12 (Jan 24, 2012)

nblufire12 said:


> how about battery life? anyone go with stock google kernel?


how about battery life? anyone go with stock google kernel?


----------



## I Am Marino (Jul 14, 2011)

nblufire12 said:


> how about battery life? anyone go with stock google kernel?


I never do personally, the custom kernels are always better off in terms of tweaks IMO.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## aggiechase37 (Nov 3, 2011)

In my opinion the best kernel is the PBJ Kernel. http://rootzwiki.com/topic/24407-kernelicsjb06-27-12peanutbutta-jelly-time/

It is the only non stock custom kernel that seems to want to properly give me MHL out for playing videos on my computer. Great simple kernel. Defaults to GPU 384 and CPU 1350. But rarely goes up to 1350. Deep sleeps like a charm and everything works. I would definitely like to see this kernel included in these comparisons. It's my daily driver!


----------



## exzacklyright (Oct 3, 2011)

MistaWolfe said:


> Here is a prime example why threads like this are pointless:
> 
> I have received 3 refurbed Nexi in the last week. Add my original on to that and I've had 4 Nexi in my hands in 7 days...
> 
> ...


Explain how we figure out which one is best then for our phone? "Feeling it out" definitely should not be the way we choose a kernel. Every kernel can be overclocked or underclocked. As to battery life i doubt it even differs much. Obviously if the phone isn't going into deep sleep than battery life will suck though.

Mandated from Stannis Baratheon


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

^^^^

You keep flashing until you find one that works for you.

PB Jelly sucks for me. Works great for the guy above you. Make sense?


----------



## exzacklyright (Oct 3, 2011)

MistaWolfe said:


> ^^^^
> 
> You keep flashing until you find one that works for you.
> 
> PB Jelly sucks for me. Works great for the guy above you. Make sense?


No. Because they all "feel" the same as they should.

Mandated from Stannis Baratheon


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

exzacklyright said:


> No. Because they all "feel" the same as they should.
> 
> Mandated from Stannis Baratheon


I guess if you don't know what you're looking for they do










Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Overclocking CPU on Android 4.0+ basically does nothing. Not going to up your framerates in games or anywhere else that does GPU rendering. If you're lucky, it *might* speed load times just a tiny bit between apps/actions that are not already cached for quick retrieval. GPU overclocking on the other hand will up them slightly by 4-5 fps if you do maybe 100mhz overclocking (at the risk of making your device hotter). Otherwise, it will up your benchmark score in whatever the name of that one that everyone has used for years so you can brag about it or whatever. Wont change your benchmark fps in something like glbenchmark though that relies on GPU.


----------



## exzacklyright (Oct 3, 2011)

MistaWolfe said:


> I guess if you don't know what you're looking for they do
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So what are we supposed to be looking for? Besides smoothness and battery life?

Mandated from Stannis Baratheon


----------



## exzacklyright (Oct 3, 2011)

yarly said:


> Overclocking CPU on Android 4.0+ basically does nothing. Not going to up your framerates in games or anywhere else that does GPU rendering. If you're lucky, it *might* speed load times just a tiny bit between apps/actions that are not already cached for quick retrieval. GPU overclocking on the other hand will up them slightly by 4-5 fps if you do maybe 100mhz overclocking (at the risk of making your device hotter). Otherwise, it will up your benchmark score in whatever the name of that one that everyone has used for years so you can brag about it or whatever. Wont change your benchmark fps in something like glbenchmark though that relies on GPU.


Why do people do it then? Why undervolt? If it's for 1 more percent of battery life no one will ever even be able to distinguish that.

Mandated from Stannis Baratheon


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Why do people do it? There's a lot of things people do that make me shake my head on Android. Some of it is misinformation as not all advice on here is well tested or sound. I generally don't say much out of politeness. Overclocking the CPU though is worthless. Underclocking may or may not add battery life as it puts more of a burden on the CPU, but I cannot say with certainity. Undervolting might squeeze a tiny tiny bit out of extra battery life. If you don't agree, well, then pretend I didn't say it


----------



## I Am Marino (Jul 14, 2011)

yarly said:


> Why do people do it? There's a lot of things people do that make me shake my head on Android. Some of it is misinformation as not all advice on here is well tested or sound. I generally don't say much out of politeness. Overclocking the CPU though is worthless. Underclocking may or may not be as it puts more of a burden on the CPU, but I cannot say. Undervolting might squeeze a tiny tiny bit out of extra battery life. If you don't agree, well, then pretend I didn't say it


I overclock rarely but when I do, it's just because I rather be like, "oh yea, 1.3gHz, instead of your 1.2, nyah nyah!"
Just for laughs really.
I keep it stock speeds 99.9% of the time.


----------



## Joesyr (Feb 7, 2012)

yarly said:


> Overclocking CPU on Android 4.0+ basically does nothing.


Could you briefly clarify what it is about 4.0+ that makes this distinction? Are you just speaking from the assumption that on a phone built with hardware that meets the 4.0 minimum requirements, the OS should handle resources such that apps are comfortably able to execute their actions without hitting bottlenecks? Or is there a bottleneck somewhere else that renders the CPU's ability to run above a given speed moot? I take it from your comment that you're not speaking exclusively about the Gnex and its hardware.


----------



## imnuts (Jun 9, 2011)

With SmartReflex enabled, user undervolting is pointless as well. It automatically changes the voltages at each CPU slot. You can change them, but the the next SmartReflex calibration will just wipe out whatever you set. Modern day devices will not see a huge increase from undervolting the SoC because it isn't the largest power draw in the phone. The display should always be #1 for power usage, and the phone radio will likely be #2. Unless you can lower the power used by both of these, you won't see a major change in battery life.

As for overclocking, people do it because they can. Do they test it long term, or pay attention to how much the phone uses the highest slot? Doubtful. It seems that people overclock, run a benchmark, see a higher number and assume it's better, then never go back and look to see how much it's actually used. I look at my phone and it rarely even gets to 1200MHz, let alone 1350MHz. Most of the time it is in 350-700MHz, 90+% of the usage is here with most of the remaining 10% being 920MHz. What's the point of having a 2GHz overclock when the system uses it 0.5% of the time?

Before Android 3.x, there was no hardware rendering, so upping the clock speed was useful as the CPU rendered pretty much everything, so it could get bogged down. You also didn't have dual core phones really with pre-3.x devices, so it made it that much more noticeable. Now we have GPU rendering, which has taken most of that load off of the CPU, and we have multi-core CPU/GPU systems coming, so you have more power to do the same amount of work, resulting in everything running slower but still getting the same amount of work done.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

I'm not at home and limited on links citing reasons for what I said (and typing this on my phone so hard to be super detailed), but Android 4.0 (and 3.0, but who cares about that really, haha) enabled full OS GPU rendering for rendering visuals. GPU handles things much much more efficiently than the CPU ever could for this. Thus, much of the previous workload done by the CPU is freed up for many apps (except some legacy ones, which is why that "force gpu rendering" option exists). Typically, games have always used GPU rendering, however, most normal apps and the OS/launcher/browser did not. If you ever owned a PC made for games, you know the GPU matters way more for performance than the CPU. Without getting too detailed, CPUs just do a really really bad job a rendering anything graphic related.

The CPU's job when it's not rendering visuals is basically the following stuff:

1) Handling logic (decisions) in os/apps/games and reading the byte code for the app's code.
2) Loading non graphical resources like sound/physics/music initially or reading them from memory/cache
3) Writing changed settings to the device/memory/cache
4) Booting up the device
5) Controlling internals that require the CPU (such as usb).
6) Current state of active background processes (waking them by loading into active memory or telling them to sleep/shutdown). Mostly that goes with 1/2/3, but just being more verbose.

Most of that stuff outside of initially loading a resources from cold (without being in cache/memory) or writing to a file requires very little effort by the CPU. Since the CPU has what is most likely the heaviest burden lifted from its tasks (graphical rendering), it can cut through the other stuff like butter.

GPU is also a much bigger power hog than CPU. However, I would not go fiddling with GPU settings. It needs the voltage it probably gets when it's under heavy load. At most, overclock it a bit if it doesn't cause issues.

EDIT: got ninja'ed by imnuts above that explained things quite well also


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

(Before anyone says anything: I know that benchmarks are not a true test of Android)

I ran a ton of tests on overclocked/underclocked cpu speeds about 2 months ago. From what I saw, testing each cpu & gpu speed on Quadrant, AnTuTu & Nenamark2, 3 times for each speed.

1200mhz cpu & 307mhz gpu speeds are the baseline.

Pretty much the only proportional performance gain was on 1350 mhz. Overclocking the cpu from 1200mhz up 12.5% to 1350mhz, gave me a 12.5% increase in performance on Quadrant & AnTuTu. I can't remember if it effected Nenamark2, but I doubt it.

Overclocking the GPU, there was no proportional gain. Going from 307mhz to 384mhz is a 25% increase in speed. I gained 3fps, for a whopping 11.5% gain in performance. 512mhz gpu was even worse proportionally.

I will look for the paper that has all of my results from these tests, so I can give a little more concrete evidence. Basically, the further you get from 1200mhz/1350mhz cpu & 307mhz gpu, the less proportional your performance gain is. There by proportionally eating more battery, compared to actual performance gain. I don't ever overclock my cpu/gpu, but if I ever do it will only be the cpu to 1350mhz.

(I know what I just wrote sounds unorganized... my brain is very unorganized right now for some reason







)


----------



## I Am Marino (Jul 14, 2011)

So 1350 should use no more battery than 1200?
Was 1200 the default clock speed of the OMAP4460 or is it underclocked from factory?


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

I Am Marino said:


> So 1350 should use no more battery than 1200?
> Was 1200 the default clock speed of the OMAP4460 or is it underclocked from factory?


1350 will use more battery, but it should be proportional to the battery use of 1200mhz. So 12.5% more. I believe the OMAP4460, is said to be a 1500mhz cpu on Texas instruments site, but i can't confirm that right now.

Edit: at least that's my theory, since performance gains is proportional to clock speed increase. I haven't tested battery usage.

Swyped from my GNex


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

Double post


----------



## aggiechase37 (Nov 3, 2011)

4460 is a 1.5 ghz chip. It came underclocked to us exactly for battery reasons.


----------



## ddemlong (Aug 24, 2011)

brkshr said:


> (Before anyone says anything: I know that benchmarks are not a true test of Android)
> 
> I ran a ton of tests on overclocked/underclocked cpu speeds about 2 months ago. From what I saw, testing each cpu & gpu speed on Quadrant, AnTuTu & Nenamark2, 3 times for each speed.
> 
> ...


I too have seen that after a speed increase of anything above 1350 the gained "performance" is not relevant ans sometimes equal to the lower cpu speed. I am not much for messing with the GPU's . I just have heard anything more than the 384 is a waste.


----------



## ddemlong (Aug 24, 2011)

aggiechase37 said:


> 4460 is a 1.5 ghz chip. It came underclocked to us exactly for battery reasons.


Yes the battery, our current Achilles heel.

Would be weird if you could go all matrix and tap into the human battery (no more worries). Plug your phone into a surgically implanted socket. Better get workin on this crazy idea before Apple patents it.


----------



## knivesout (Dec 1, 2011)

Voltage used by the CPU/GPU isn'proportional at all to clock speed. I'm not sure if it's the same for CPU, but apparently 384mhz GPU uses the same voltage as 307.


----------



## davidasc22 (Dec 27, 2011)

aggiechase37 said:


> 4460 is a 1.5 ghz chip. It came underclocked to us exactly for battery reasons.


I'm not sure why they didn't design it similarly to the RAZR Maxx. I would have assumed that all android phones would implement that design. The camera position on the galaxy nexus was a huge fail. 3300 mah should have become standard for android phones.

The idea of making android synonymous with battery life would have been great.


----------



## EniGmA1987 (Sep 5, 2011)

davidasc22 said:


> I'm not sure why they didn't design it similarly to the RAZR Maxx. I would have assumed that all android phones would implement that design. The camera position on the galaxy nexus was a huge fail. 3300 mah should have become standard for android phones.
> 
> The idea of making android synonymous with battery life would have been great.


Most of the modding community would never touch a phone with a built in battery. I think it is a good call on Google's part not to have that "feature"


----------



## sonicxml (Oct 1, 2011)

knivesout said:


> Voltage used by the CPU/GPU isn'proportional at all to clock speed. I'm not sure if it's the same for CPU, but apparently 384mhz GPU uses the same voltage as 307.


By default, if the 384MHz GPU is enabled, it will run on a higher voltage than 307. However, this is easily changed (and most devs do) in the source code to run on the same voltage as 307

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## I Am Marino (Jul 14, 2011)

EniGmA1987 said:


> Most of the modding community would never touch a phone with a built in battery. I think it is a good call on Google's part not to have that "feature"


Can't agree.
One X and One S have decent sized development.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------

